# Milk Thistle dosage?



## ItsMrGreen (Oct 6, 2011)

How much milk thistle do you take if your ingesting 30-50mgs of dbol for 4-5 weeks? Alot of people ask me this question and I can never give them an answer and I wonder the same thing.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 6, 2011)

I use double the dose of what the bottle says. but thats me and what works for me.

All the best


----------



## theboneman (Oct 7, 2011)

one time i had to bring my t levals down so my doc would keep me on. well in 30 days my levals went down from 5500 to 950, and i took m-thistle for that 30 days at 1000 mgs a day. broken into 3 smaller doses, its truly amazing stuff, i couldnt believe it myself but its one hell of a antioxident. i swear by it but i dont take it no-more when im on the shit, because how effective it was on lowering T. know what i mean, it takes the punch out of it. i almost died from liver failure six months ago, i got stupid for 2 weeks and mixed oral tren with anavar, winstrol, and T-cyp. i didnt think it would do harm on low doses and i turned yellow, then went into total failure, i was in the lahey clinic for a month, they had me on kidney dyalisis and thats what saved my life. i been taking m-thistle ever since at 1000mgs a day and i low dose T every like 10 or 14 days at like 300 mgs, im 44 yrs old so the T helps me in all areas of my life but i cant bang it. i have some orals so ill take 2 sometimes every other day then wait and do it again, and everything is ok. take care bro.       ( edit ) hey mr.green, i would take 300 mgs (3) times a day if i was on the bols W/ alpha lapoic acid. my doc hipped me to that and its excellent for the liver, excellent in general as a antioxident, really would help ya while your on,,,,,,, kabeesh ! i hope i helped ya good luck,,,,,,,,,,,, bones.


----------



## Onedeep0811 (Oct 7, 2011)

So your saying milk thistle lowers Test levels? Does anybody know about liv52?



theboneman said:


> one time i had to bring my t levals down so my doc would keep me on. well in 30 days my levals went down from 5500 to 950, and i took m-thistle for that 30 days at 1000 mgs a day. broken into 3 smaller doses, its truly amazing stuff, i couldnt believe it myself but its one hell of a antioxident. i swear by it but i dont take it no-more when im on the shit, because how effective it was on lowering T. know what i mean, it takes the punch out of it. i almost died from liver failure six months ago, i got stupid for 2 weeks and mixed oral tren with anavar, winstrol, and T-cyp. i didnt think it would do harm on low doses and i turned yellow, then went into total failure, i was in the lahey clinic for a month, they had me on kidney dyalisis and thats what saved my life. i been taking m-thistle ever since at 1000mgs a day and i low dose T every like 10 or 14 days at like 300 mgs, im 44 yrs old so the T helps me in all areas of my life but i cant bang it. i have some orals so ill take 2 sometimes every other day then wait and do it again, and everything is ok. take care bro.       ( edit ) hey mr.green, i would take 300 mgs (3) times a day if i was on the bols W/ alpha lapoic acid. my doc hipped me to that and its excellent for the liver, excellent in general as a antioxident, really would help ya while your on,,,,,,, kabeesh ! i hope i helped ya good luck,,,,,,,,,,,, bones.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Oct 7, 2011)

ItsMrGreen said:


> How much milk thistle do you take if your ingesting 30-50mgs of dbol for 4-5 weeks? Alot of people ask me this question and I can never give them an answer and I wonder the same thing.



Milk Thistle, Liv-52 and ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) are the most often taken to aid with the liver protection...Milk Thistle being the optimum choice...In searching other forums, etc...I found that MOST take 2-3 times the suggested amount as written on the bottle when running the common dose of 30-50mg/day, with a cycle that would usually last 4-6 weeks...

If you are helping someone that is new to dbol, suggest 30-40mg for the same cycle time...Its an effective enough dose for the "newbie", they will get great gains in muscle mass & strength while restricting the possible side effects more until they are more experienced...They might want to try 2 times what the Milk Thistle bottle recommends...

The more experienced users may opt to take a slightly higher dosage...But like most other compounds, there is a dosage level where the muscle & strength gains plateau off and the side effects heighten, which results in a point in which its really not worth increasing the dose and increasing the possible liver damage...If your more experienced, take 3 times what the bottle recommends, just in case...

Most of the research I have done, even the most experienced dbol-er won't take a dose over 70-80mg/day and then, they recommend up to even 4 times more than the bottle recommends of the Milk Thistle...

Yeah, this is a little "wordy" and you most likely already know all this needless shit that I have typed...But when I start to research stuff, I try to help, sometimes more than I should, just in case someone else that is new to it is reading & didn't know...

PLUS, I'm a woman...We don't know when to shut the fuck up...  (Watch...I will get 1,000,000,000 Rep points for the LAST sentence I have written)...Roflmfao...Hey, at least I can admit it, right?!?!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2011)

*ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx™*


----------



## theboneman (Oct 7, 2011)

( onedeep ).  thats exactly what im saying, i did blood work everymonth for over a year and i would always try and play with the numbers so i would beable to keep my T.R.T example, sometimes i'd do none so my dose would go up and other times i had to bring it down cause i had banged 600mgs three times one week, so i got a little familiar w/ what was going on in the blood. i did it with urine to (another story) haha. but when my levals were over 5500 i had to get it in a normal range and quick and i dropped it to 950 in 30 days and that was cyp, longer ester. i could of used other products to but i had none on hand except for milk thistle and those are the facts my friend. now that ive thought about it a little, i 'd say now to do m-thistle after the bols seeing your not gonna stay on them due to toxic, so enjoy the blast then do what ya gotta do after, kabeesh ! thats only a opinion, and theres many. all you can do is make your best judgement on all that you read. i read the body has an adverse effect with bols after 50 mgs and when ziegler invented them for u.s olympic athletes, all the studys and trials etc. found it was very effective at low doses, thats why originally they were only 5mgs, remember the blue ones,? i had the blues the reds and the pinks one thing for sure,LOVE STINKS. haha see ya (EDIT),,,,,,,,, sorry one deep i ansered your question then thought i was still yacking to mr green so theres some confusion in there, but its all good. thanxs


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> *ADVANCED CYCLE SUPPORT Rx???*


 
agreed!

ill take 4 grams of it when im on orals...milkthistle that is

Advanced cycle support would be ur best bet tho


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Oct 7, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> Milk Thistle, Liv-52 and ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) are the most often taken to aid with the liver protection...Milk Thistle being the optimum choice...In searching other forums, etc...I found that MOST take 2-3 times the suggested amount as written on the bottle when running the common dose of 30-50mg/day, with a cycle that would usually last 4-6 weeks...
> 
> If you are helping someone that is new to dbol, suggest 30-40mg for the same cycle time...Its an effective enough dose for the "newbie", they will get great gains in muscle mass & strength while restricting the possible side effects more until they are more experienced...They might want to try 2 times what the Milk Thistle bottle recommends...
> 
> ...



Thanks for this and yeah alot of the people who ask me about are beginners and they usually look to do 50mg of dbol so I'll just recommend that they do 30 or 40 and just double the milk thistle dose


----------



## snipher (Sep 9, 2012)

You that's also the reason why I take more which is 2-3 times a day.  Because  I feel that it's more effective this way even if it's not the actual recommended intake per day in the directions of the bottle. But I think I only feel of doing it because of the fact that  I really felt a change  in my body at the first days of taking it meaning that it works. And feeling also that I don't have any problems at all after doing so only means to me that my body can take it and so I just do.


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 13, 2012)

1000 mgs of straight milk thistle extract (80% silymarin) is found in Liver Juice....too cheap to NOT use for oral cycles or partying alot.

-matt


----------



## leki (Sep 14, 2012)

I took 1500mg of Milk Thistle ED in an effervescent tablet. It done the job for me!


----------



## MattPorter (Sep 17, 2012)

leki said:


> I took 1500mg of Milk Thistle ED in an effervescent tablet. It done the job for me!



Whoa...who makes this effervescent MT tab???? Sounds interesting and potentially disgusting to ingest lol

-Matt


----------

